# Did you build your own enclosure? Share!



## Cassie (Jan 31, 2013)

Being an owner of some pretty heavy bodied snakes I'm no stranger to the need to build custom enclosures...and why spend $400 on something you can make yourself for less?
I am, however, interested in seeing process photos, blueprints, plans, material cost, etc., from anyone who has built their own enclosure.

Having a look around I saw a few threads scattered around of individual cages and people asking for ideas and such, I figured it might be a good resource for those wanting to build their own to have a thread where they can get ideas from rather than new topics being made :>

I'll probably post my blueprint/sketches once I have the time.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 1, 2013)

The dimensions are 8x4x4 its on wheels and it cost me a little bit under $200


----------

